

An Introduction to Semiconductor Physics, Technology, and Industry - zdw
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8223/an-introduction-to-semiconductor-physics-technology-and-industry

======
poseid
Interesting picture of the CPU! Multiple PLLs, different memory types, logic
functions. From a hardware perspective, I think physics plays less and less a
role here. What matters most nowadays, are all the subtle logical challanges
introduced by software.

------
tzs
For a more in-depth look at the physics, "Britney Spears' Guide to
Semiconductor Physics" [1] is pretty good.

[1] [http://britneyspears.ac/lasers.htm](http://britneyspears.ac/lasers.htm)

------
stephengillie
Anyone else seeing an IIS .NET permissions issue error?

